# Do you still print pictures?



## Enoxprin (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello everyone, hope everyone is doing well. Lately I have been thinking a lot about digital vs print pictures. I was wondering if any of you guys still print pictures? 

My parents are super religious and our religion frowns about taking pictures so I don't have any childhood pictures or any high school pictures. I don't even have any graduation pictures. The oldest pictures I have are from college but they are all digital (really they are just on FB). I never printed them because most of them were taken from cell phone cameras and mostly other peoples cameras. As I grow older I was thinking it would be nice to get some pictures printed and maybe start a photo album. We don't have any personal pictures around the house either. 

So I guess my question is 1) Do you still print pictures? 2) Do you display them around your house 3) Is it worth it to print pictures instead of just having them on your computer/cell phone 4) Do you have photo albums? and if you do how do you arrange them? Do you have one album for each event or one album per year? 

Thanks!! appreciate your input. 

P.S I was also thinking about making a scrap book but that might be too time consuming for me right now.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

I still print pics, some of them... I print pics of my nieces to put on my bulletin board in my office. I've blown up some of my better photos and printed them as "artwork" for my office, and will eventually do some for my apartment as well. And I print photos for scrapbooking, though I'm moving away from that... I like doing photobook layouts online, and I'm thinking I can directly paste the "scraps" ticket stubs, etc. directly into the photo book. (Haven't tried that yet, so I hope it would turn out ok.)

So, I still print... I'm just more selective about what I will print.


----------



## SunnyWife (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes, I do still print pictures but only for the purpose of scrapbooking. I can't get into digital scrapbooking for some reason -- could have to do with the fact that I have an 'obsession' with paper and paper crafting.

For the rest everything is digital. We have a digital picture frame in the living room and at work I have a new phone that I can load pictures onto (its pretty cool!).


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, I still print photographs. My kids love to pull out the photo albums and scrapbooks and look through them together on the couch. I think that's nicer than sitting around a computer watching a slideshow. I also have a wall collage of different candid photos in frames in my family room. I update them about once a year.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

My friend just started doing these: https://www.mysocialbook.com/

She was at my house last weekend and brought one of them. It's really cool! 

I haven't gotten pics printed in a long time, but I need to start figuring out how to safely archive digital pics, especially because my 14 year old daughter is really getting into photography.


----------



## KellySue (May 24, 2015)

I typically only print the photos i use for wall decor in my home and occasionally ill print my favs of the others! I love seeing pictures on my wall of my kids as they grow and of my family as it grows! I kept photo albums until about 2009 when i finally got a digital camera! I always organized mine by occasion mostly, accept for pics of my daughter when she was little. With those i made collections of my faves from all different occasions and kept them in their own seperate albums.:butterfly:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*I DO !!* Not only for myself / our kids.. but for others as well.. I have been giving memories away since our early marriage when I bought my 1st SLR... I consider it a hobby of sorts... 

I enjoy seeing people light up when you hand them a picture of their children, a photo taken way back, friends hanging with friends goofing off, a new love interest, Party madness...all of it... 

Digital has not stopped me from keeping up with my photo albums...if anything it has made it Easier & more enjoyable to order because you KNOW if the picture is GREAT & how many to order to share them...

I often order 5x7's & 8X10's as well as 4x6's.. I have taken panoramic photos too..but those are harder to get developed...more for just saving on a drive.. unless I might print at home...

I use  WinkFlash.com  for 4x6's at 12 cents each (often free shipping deals).. and  AdoramaPix for other sizes.. they do ($1.00) 8x10 sales.. & sometimes ($1.99) 11x14 sales ... I wait for those ...then order a large amount all at one time.. (I do this about twice a year)...

Can find coupon deals here >>  AdoramaPix Coupon Codes

It is a dying art I suppose.. If I am remembered for anything when I am long gone.. it will be the legacy of pictures I have left behind...leaving a trail of memories..


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

The good thing about digital photography is that you can delete all the crap photos immediately. Or if one is blurred, immediately you can see so can take another one.

One major advantage of printing is that all you need to be able to see them is a pair (or even just one!) eye....and so long as humans are born with eyes, no problem.

Five years ago we used to store photo's on a CD/DVD...fewer and fewer computers have CD/DVD drives now. So you cant look at CD/DVD based photos. Now its Flashdrives and clouds...what will it be in 5 years time?


----------



## familiarity (May 22, 2015)

I must be old-fashioned because I still print pictures.
Our wedding pictures are both digital and printed. I printed my wedding pictures to put in album, we also have one up in our bedroom.

My husband still have a picture of me in his wallet. 
We know each others 4 years, from friends to dated to married, he still have that printed picture of me.
Of course there my pictures in his Smartphone too, but he still hold on to that printed picture of me in his wallet for some reason, lol


----------

